# scented labels - gimmick or workable?



## OneTrickPony (Oct 16, 2013)

Good morning 

I was wondering if anybody has ever used scented "air fresheners" as pricetags or hanging tags before and if yes what the reaction was...

I am going to be focusing on beach wear so was thinking of adding the "beach smell" (coconut) to the product, I thought about it while using roll-on this morning and went googling for possibilities and found this - How to Make a Car Air Freshener: 11 Steps - wikiHow

So thoughts on if you where a consumer would the gimmick work on you or not , please note it will be subtle smell but since we get plenty of inland tourists the smell will hopefully separate my product from the other products in store or on the market etc.

Regards
Robert


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Some people are very sensitive to smells (perfumes, colognes, etc.). You might lose sales because of this. Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## OneTrickPony (Oct 16, 2013)

jleampark said:


> Some people are very sensitive to smells (perfumes, colognes, etc.). You might lose sales because of this. Just something to keep in mind...


Thank you for your response and I agree but i have had a think on this and since it is basically absorbent paper and we are hitting summer where sunblock is the "perfume of choice" 

one drop of coconut oil on the tag should not cause a adverse reaction imo.

I am still thinking it over so your point is very valid and I have ticked it into the disadvantage column

Regards
Robert


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Keep ticking that negative box. Even one drop can cause a severe allergic reaction to someone that is very sensitive to the smell. 

It wouldn't be just one tag. If it was in a display there would be several tags putting off the odor of coconuts and if they didn't like the smell, it would not only drive customers away from your products it would drive them away from any other product in the area. After a very short time the stores would make the connection between the coconut smell and the lower amount of sales in that area of the store

Not everyone likes the smell of coconuts. I, for one avoid anything that contains coconut or its smell, and I'm not allergic to it.


----------



## OneTrickPony (Oct 16, 2013)

lben said:


> Keep ticking that negative box. Even one drop can cause a severe allergic reaction to someone that is very sensitive to the smell.
> 
> It wouldn't be just one tag. If it was in a display there would be several tags putting off the odor of coconuts and if they didn't like the smell, it would not only drive customers away from your products it would drive them away from any other product in the area. After a very short time the stores would make the connection between the coconut smell and the lower amount of sales in that area of the store
> 
> Not everyone likes the smell of coconuts. I, for one avoid anything that contains coconut or its smell, and I'm not allergic to it.


I have dropped the idea since you both make sense, and yes I did not take bulk in consideration.

Will rather create die cut tags or paper stickers thank you.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

My brother would have broken out in hives exposed to even a scrap of actual coconut oil. Good that you're dropping the idea.

However, there are some non-allergenic scents that are completely synthetic, and in very low densities would not be more than the freshener they put into clothes sold at retail. I'm not sure what is available in a small bottle, but a Web search ought to show up some options.

That said, I'd think many retailers would object to scented hang tags on a bundle of clothes. If you offer them at all, shrink wrap them, and invite the customer to open it if they care to. Scratch and sniff, with synthetic scents, would be an alternative.


----------



## OneTrickPony (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Gordon

It was for surf shops and shaper/ding repair bays since over Dec we get over a million tourists over a 6 week period but after running the idea here I got the answers

3-0 in the negative

So since I love Retro 70's surf posters I may make little posters or something.

Again thanks to all who replied


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

This just sounds like a bad idea altogether. It takes more effort on your part to properly prepare these "scented tags" and would cost a bit more money. Some people could hate the smells and honestly what's the point in scented anything on a shirt? Why have a scented tag when it's going to be on my back anyways?


----------



## visionalfreeman (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the tag is design to enhance the purchase experience. I recall once I came across an article about big company using scent technology in their retail outlets or restaurants and it generate enormous amount of sales. I've never use a scent tag, I might give it a try one day to see how can it help the business. That being said, for those customers out there who are sensitive to scent it going to be a problem. I guess to know the ratio is the key into using scent tag.


----------



## Agilemc7 (Jun 27, 2016)

I think it is a good concept. Just try doing the testing. By testing, I mean create the scented paper, place it on just one of those you display and how people react to the idea. Then judge from their reactions. 


Good-Luck!


----------

